# Cobb accessport???



## stevehayes01 (Aug 5, 2005)

So quick question....cobb advertises that they have the accessport for the gti in the MK6. Has anyone tried the access port tunes on a beetle here? If so any issues? 

Cobb sayS it may work but they have not tested it. I know the motor is the same and power output is the same but any reason it should not work in a gli or beetle?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I know the box codes (ecu) are different than the GTI's and Gli's. I would imagine you would need to have the codes read (via vcds) then send it to Cobb to see what they can do. There should be no guess work involved


----------



## stevehayes01 (Aug 5, 2005)

Chris659 said:


> I know the box codes (ecu) are different than the GTI's and Gli's. I would imagine you would need to have the codes read (via vcds) then send it to Cobb to see what they can do. There should be no guess work involved



That's what I figured. I come from the world of saab tuning and model has no bearing it's just based on engine and generation of ecu. 

But the me ecu'S seem to be somewhat different. Cobb only states they plan to support the beetle and gli but no official support at this time.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ECU's for gen1 tsi motors are the same in the beetle as they are in GTI 's and GLI's. Sounds like Cobb needs more experience with VW's if they don't know that lol! CCTA is either the MED17.5 or MED17.5.2, the CBFA motors are practically all MED17.1 ECU'S. Gen3 TSI motor ECU's are completely different though. 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Mcian (Aug 4, 2014)

stevehayes01 said:


> So quick question....cobb advertises that they have the accessport for the gti in the MK6. Has anyone tried the access port tunes on a beetle here? If so any issues?
> 
> Cobb sayS it may work but they have not tested it. I know the motor is the same and power output is the same but any reason it should not work in a gli or beetle?


I do know that they have no plans for the 1.8T in the Beetle....just some info for those wondering.


----------



## Rottgrub (Dec 5, 2016)

Mcian said:


> I do know that they have no plans for the 1.8T in the Beetle....just some info for those wondering.


It always surprises me that tuners and performance part makers ignore the 1.8t. There have to be something like ten 1.8t on the road for every 2.0t. It's a great platform with a lot of performance to be had. Sure, it will never hit the same numbers as the 2.0t, but that just means that you need the tune that much more. You'd think supply and demand would affect this, but I'm guessing that most people who would be willing to tune are going to seek out the 2.0t.

I'd be really interested to see what the ratio is from someone like APR, who supports both.


----------

